# Solved: configuration windows 10 pb.



## psaadi (Nov 12, 2006)

Hello,

I need some help or advise.

I have installed window 10 but I have problems going through a configuration. Basically, I am stucked at the following step.

Create an account for this PC

Who is going to use this PC?

Each time I enter a name, I get the following message 'Something went wrong'

The system does not allow me to bypass this step

Any help would be welcome

Regards,

Pascal


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Is the computer connected to the internet?
You don't have the available option in the attached picture?


----------

